# #WaterfestPrep SALE – 15% off Software all July!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Waterfest is almost here and we’re the title sponsor once again! To celebrate, we’re offering 15% off all APR ECU and TCU Upgrades, programs and options (except Plus), from July 13th until July 31st, at all North American APR Dealers. #GOAPR

Find a dealer: https://goapr.io/d


----------

